

WeIo – embedded platform programmable in Python and JavaScript - apetrovic
http://we-io.net

======
nemik
The choice of GPLv3 for a license doesn't make much sense to me. The bottom of
[http://we-io.net/whyWeio.html](http://we-io.net/whyWeio.html) seems to allude
to embedding it into end-user devices in production. With GPLv3, wouldn't all
your custom source code also then have to be open sourced?

As for battery life, the AR9331 SoC is used in the TP-Link MR3040 uses a
lithium battery similar to old Nokia ones, and it lasts for about 5 hours. So
this product could certainly work well with larger batteries, but really no
chance with AAA or AA cells.

------
bradfa
Where's the battery? And how big would said battery need to be if this thing
is running wi-fi in order to get "good" battery life?

What good are all of these "things" that let you not learn to program in C or
care about low level details if they get poor battery life or if they are
insanely expensive?

Why wouldn't I just buy an Arduino and a wi-fi/ble shield?

~~~
rcarmo
Or an ESP8266. My guess is that the board will be comparatively expensive.

